# Why visit someone's profile?



## Abraxas (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just updating my user profile when I noticed the public profile page had been viewed by several other posters. I was wondering why someone would look at my profile - I don't post that much, and I don't remember seeing most of the people who checked out the page in any of the threads I have responded to lately. So why would they be there?

Why do you check out peoples public profile?


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 13, 2011)

To see what sort of stuff they post about aside from what you might be reading at the time, is sometimes why I check someone's profile page.


----------



## RSKennan (Mar 13, 2011)

Most of the time I do it by accident. I might want to "view image" on their avatar to blow it up and see what it is, or I might try to copy and paste their name for a reply. It's possible to copy a username that way, but it's delicate and if I screw it up I end up on their user page. 

When I'm not doing it by accident, I might be checking to see if they have a blog or what they list for profession if for example they seem to think like a game designer, etc.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 14, 2011)

Mostly just to make them wonder "Why is this person checking out my profile?"


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 14, 2011)

I visit profiles to:

Post a message on their wall if they do not have PM activated.

See what else they are doing. 
                I sometimes do this when I see someone with a high post count I cannot  
                remember ever seeing before. 

                I also do this to see any additional profile info there, but rarely.

Cyber-stalk, natch. 

See if they are part of the conspiracy against me.

To check <post deleted>


----------



## surfarcher (Mar 14, 2011)

For my part I'm just nosey


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 16, 2011)

Creeping folks out is a hobby of mine.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 16, 2011)

Because my Travelosity Gnome told me to.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 16, 2011)

Because I seek _The One True One_.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 16, 2011)

If I suspect they are spammers that is how I confirm that they are, but other than that it is because of noseyness and if I want to check how much xp they have for my little project that I have running. (see sig) and all the above points are valid as well.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 18, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> Because I seek _The One True One_.



I don't feel comfortable with an orc seeking *The One True One*™. What exactly are you going to do with this person when you find him/her?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2011)

Because we're watching you!


----------



## Orius (Mar 18, 2011)

Usually curiosity.

Also, I tend to check the profiles of people who check my profile.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 18, 2011)

Orius said:


> Usually curiosity.
> 
> Also, I tend to check the profiles of people who check my profile.



Oh, noes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just checked out your profile!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> I don't feel comfortable with an orc seeking *The One True One*™. What exactly are you going to do with this person when you find him/her?




They EAT them of course!


----------



## Rel (Mar 20, 2011)

I mostly do it by accident.


----------



## Orius (Mar 20, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Oh, noes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not to be outdone, I checked the profile of everyone who posted in this thread!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

i just realized i have 4,622 visits as of the time of this post.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny (Mar 22, 2011)

I usually check the profile of people when they give me XP, especially if I don't recognise them. I then try to suss out if they are like-minded in general, or if I just said something they randomly agreed with, or if they just dole out XP at random.

Plus, I'm nosey!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

Orius said:


> Not to be outdone, I checked the profile of everyone who posted in this thread!




I should really do something to make mine more interesting if people are going to visit...


----------



## the Jester (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stalking practice.


----------

